# Custom Aquarium Screens/Lids???



## PuffDragon (Mar 3, 2008)

I am picking up 6 various sized aquariums tonight, but none of them come with screens. I have am some ideas in mind on how to make some but wanted to get some advice from you guys. Got any ideas, photos, write ups on how to make a nice screen lid for an aquarium? Any info is much appreciated.


----------



## DZLife (Mar 3, 2008)

I just had a similar issue...I had a lid to a custom tank, but it wasn't strong screen. I ended buying some wholesale metal screen, cutting it with giant wire cutters to the size that I desired, and attaching it to the underside of the original screen by fitting it in along two grooves and then duct taping it (uber-strong Gorilla Glue Tape) all the way around the edges in a way that it wouldn't rip off the original screen if it was pulled on from underneath. Took almost 8 hours straight to get just right, but it works! I then cut up some plywood to the size of the lid of the tank to simply set it on top for insulation 
Cheap, not aesthetically pelasing, but effective!


----------



## shiftylarry (Mar 3, 2008)

You can build a frame out of wood and then attach screen or plexi glass (better for humidity) to the top. Attaching it would take some Mcguiver (sp?) style ingenuity, but you could figure it out.


----------



## ColdThirst (Mar 3, 2008)

Hmmm there are random screen tops you can buy from pet stores, but its a pain to take them off all the time cuz the lights are on top of it and everything and it makes alot of noise just to change its water, I tried making a custom screen, but stopped when the cost of making it passed the cost of buying one from the store that looked ten times better. (And no I wasn't making it out of Gold and popsickle sticks) So good luck to you there, but you can't beat chinese labor costs.


----------



## PuffDragon (Mar 3, 2008)

These will be vertical tanks...so the screens will be facing out towards the person and not up towards the ceiling. I have some ideas in mind and would rather try and save some money at this point. I am going to try and make them slim and functional so the tank can still stand on end. In my own search I came across this for anyone else who might be interested. I personally won't be using this method, but maybe it can come in handy for you.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.ehow.com/how_2108854_reptile-terrarium-lid.html">http://www.ehow.com/how_2108854_reptile ... m-lid.html</a><!-- m -->


----------



## RehabRalphy (Mar 3, 2008)

I think its time that I write a new tutorial.

Basically what I did was purchased 1 6' 1x2.

Measure the outsides of the tank top. I cut the 1x2 is it would fit around the top of the tank. Make a rectangle and screw it together. Purchase SMALL sized hardware cloth/galvanized mesh. Cut the desired peace out to staple/tack onto the frame. Make sure to add supports across the top of the screen lid you just made to help support it.

I didnt like that link that was posted because it look very unprofressional and cheap. The way they pounded the screen to make a crease looks extremely tacky. And there wasnt any support for the top of the screen.

If there isnt any supports, overtime the screen will buckle and look terrible. This also gives you the ability to place your lights on top of the screen and not worrying about bowing of the screen.

I'll get pictures of my custom screen lids when I can, and I will also type up a lot better explanation than this one.

EDIT:

Now that I have read that they will be verticle tanks, my plans will have to change. Let me draw up some pictures in paint to give you the best possiblities.


----------

